# Famous On Vapeking



## Gizmo (21/4/14)

I hope you guys dont mind I used to some pics from the vape meet for our general info page 

http://www.vapeking.co.za/information.html

Also if you have received good service please be sure to write a testimonial for us, its always appreciated..

http://www.vapeking.co.za/index.php?dispatch=discussion.view&thread_id=33

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (21/4/14)

well some of the more pretty attendies are famous ....


----------

